# Coldhearted Eager Beaver



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys-

I have an older 2014 McCulloch Saw. I just replaced the fuel lines, filters, rebuilt the zama carb, and the primer bulb. (I got the saw CHEAP). It will start without the bar and chain on, and run great. When I put the bar and chain on, starting is a chore,( like 30-40 pulls) even when it's warm. I put a 16" bar on it. Any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the chain try to move when you pull the rope to start?

Is the chain brake engaged?


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

I always start it with the guard on...I'll try without it tomorrow...the chain spins freely by hand.


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

Pulled it about 50 times today...no start. Leads me to think I have the fuel lines mixed up. 2 carb lines, 2 primer lines, 2 tank lines. Carb is a Zama C1Q m27A. I had the filter on the line going straight to the carb when I tried to start it. I can hear it sucking in the carb, but don't see any gas in there. ???? I have spark, I have fuel, and the spark arrestor is clean as a whistle. thanks for any help guys.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does fuel circulate through the lines when the primer is pushed??


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, but not a massive amount. A little bit. I remember the primer bulb being 80-90% full of fuel before I took it apart, now there is about 20%.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dezertryno said:


> Pulled it about 50 times today...no start. Leads me to think I have the fuel lines mixed up. 2 carb lines, 2 primer lines, 2 tank lines. Carb is a Zama C1Q m27A. I had the filter on the line going straight to the carb when I tried to start it. I can hear it sucking in the carb, but don't see any gas in there. ???? I have spark, I have fuel, and the spark arrestor is clean as a whistle. thanks for any help guys.


Bar and chain installed??


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

Today, went out, went off the starting procedure. Pumped primer 10x in full ckoke, pulled 4 times. 1/2 choke, pulled 10x, no choke, pulled 30-40x. This with the chain guard off, bar and chain off, and the pulley for the chain on, and spinning. I can see fuel coming in and out of the carb from the lines. I have spark, a new plug to boot. No start....Any ideas? 

UPDATE....Took off the exhaust. Fired right up. I thought I had a clean screen (I can see through it) apparently not. Saw runs great with everything assembled. I'll deal with the exhaust after it soaks in gas for a day to get the remainder of the carbon off. THANKS GUYS!


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

Round 2.....the exhaust looks like it came from the factory. I hit everything with the wire wheel, so it's bare metal. New screen. It won't run with the exhaust on. With the exhaust off, 1st pull, it fires immediately. I have the idle screw barely on, just enough so it runs, and the low and high screws 1 1/2 turns out. What gives?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

is it the type of muffler you can take apart? or is it one whole thing? I don't think soaking it in gas really does anything but I could be wrong, I usually take a propane torch and torch it until its cherry red and stops smoking


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

I soaked it to get all the carbon off. And it's off. It's all bare metal. Yes it's the kind you can take apart. Outer shell in 2 pieces, then inner shell sandwiching the screen. 3 bolts hold the whole thing on. I even drilled extra holes for better breathing.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

is the exhaust port clogged at all? maybe its clogged a bit, and when you put the muffler on, it is stoping the airflow enough to stop it from starting


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

If it starts & runs a easily with the bar and chain off... Seems like something is putting more of a load on the engine bar & chain on vs bar & chain off. I would look at the clutch drum and clutch and make sure that it's all free and can turn smoothly 

Spit


----------

